# 1.5 hr ride



## Dane S (Jun 16, 2015)

Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


Oh boy, you should have ended the trip when you reached the passengers destination. I'm sure they will contact Uber and complain. Did your rating drop? I'm sure they gave a bad rating when they received that bill notification.

You may want to email support and let them know so they don't think you purposely intended to rip off the rider.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I would just let it go and see if anyone says anything and then tell them you are new and didn't know if they do lol.

Not really I would report it but fun thinking and I'm laughing about it.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


I'm sure somewhere down deep, you knew that was the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Go to your trip history, select the trip, and tap the 'I have an issue with the fare'. Discuss this and just hope that they will take care of it.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

You drove 3 hours? I would leave it alone. You deserve the payment. at 60 miles per hour: 1 mile per minute that is about 180 miles ride = 1.5 tank of gas + tolls + your time + tires ware+++
Some pax appreciates the effort that you put in to provide him/het service. 
Once I took a rider for the same amount of time and miles and pax actually authorized me to change him for the round trip + tipped me $20 + grade me 5 stars. About 3 hours out of State ride. 
But one difference, I negotiated and got an agreement with pax. Very important, it has to be done before you take off.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Seriously? You didn't know to end the trip? SMH, No words, just no words...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I am surprised the passenger didn't notice the trip was still going and cancel it.  Did the passenger tip you at least? I would hope so for a one and a half hour trip!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

It's called 'end the trip' for a reason. You slide that bar when the trip for the passenger ends. It doesn't say 'end my shift because I'm safely home now'.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I have heard of pax giving permission to run the meter for part of back trip on long fares, but if this wasn't the case you have to report it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If i could do this with all my rides, i would have bought a 50' yacht by now.

Didnt you watch the Uber training video?


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

I would suggest follow Clifford chong # 5 advise. It seems to be honest mistake that we all can make so this is the way you con correct it. All other ideas are not acceptable. Do the right thing and fix your mistake. Period.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


With all due respect your question tells me you are possibly young in age.
Are you going to come here for every question you have? All you have to do and "should be doing" is becoming familiar with the program (simulate different situations) and perhaps delving into support topics on the Uber website.
All this is is easily there, and faster.

Now I'm sure I will catch some flak from other drivers, but if you can't figure out this stuff on your own, how are you going to handle the responsibility of a "real job"?

As a driver myself I wish you the best of fares.
Regards and good Ubering.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


P.S. Great $ tip.....unless you get terminated.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> If i could do this with all my rides, i would have bought a 50' yacht by now.
> 
> Didnt you watch the Uber training video?


I'd have double that


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


When do you end your other rides?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


Dane S:
Is this a test question....for us other drivers?


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

Huberis said:


> When do you end your other rides?


When he sees the next pax waving him down of course!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Robinhood said:


> When he sees the next pad waving him down of course!


"We bill til' you find me a body to drive. No dead miles."


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


wholy f%ck! No, this is wrong. You'd better get t he trip number off your partner site and have the office adjust the fare, pronto, before the customer has a caniption !


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> wholy f%ck! No, this is wrong. You'd better get t he trip number off your partner site and have the office adjust the fare, pronto, before the customer has a caniption !


My Uber would not complete the trip once due to location i believe n no signal. I went ten miles before it finally did. I contacted uber n after several emails they fixed it. Know the drop off location. Exactly n time day. They will fix pax n fix your pay. You need a name let me know


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

danahhoh said:


> My Uber would not complete the trip once due to location i believe n no signal. I went ten miles before it finally did. I contacted uber n after several emails they fixed it. Know the drop off location. Exactly n time day. They will fix pax n fix your pay. You need a name let me know


Yeah, I had the same issue a few weeks ago with a $50 fare (non-surge) that took me way out to the boonies with no cell phone signal at PAX destination. So I could not end trip until I got back to civilization which was about 15 kms from PAX's destination.

djino


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Interesting that we haven't heard back from OP. What happened Dane S ?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Interesting that we haven't heard back from OP. What happened Dane S ?


Likely nothing happened. PAX probably didn't do anything about the fare and Dane probably made no adjustment.

djino
"That's my guess"


----------



## Ricardo gonzalez (Apr 14, 2015)

like wow...


----------



## Dane S (Jun 16, 2015)

I emailed uber support and they corrected the fare$$. thanks guys


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Dane S said:


> I emailed uber support and they corrected the fare$$. thanks guys


Liar! Pics or it didn't happen 



djino said:


> Likely nothing happened. PAX probably didn't do anything about the fare and Dane probably made no adjustment.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Dane S said:


> Customer had 1.5 hrs to destination. I did not end trip until I drove 1.5 hours back to my city. It charged rider $272. Is this correct or any way to edit his final total? Please help


 This thread tickled me to death , thanks 



Huberis said:


> When do you end your other rides?


 HA 



Huberis said:


> "We bill til' you find me a body to drive. No dead miles."


 LMFAO !!! for real 



Dane S said:


> I emailed uber support and they corrected the fare$$. thanks guys


 Or so you would have us believe


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> When do you end your other rides?


He always goes back to the starting location and ends them there. If you do that and start in a busy area you have very few dead miles you see.


----------

